# What's in your bowl - Oct 08



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Finished one of several late night feedings and polished off my Vanilla creme


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Smoked a bowl of the Altadis Fox & Hound, I will say this smelled like something I might not enjoy.

I managed to smoke the bowl, picked up flavors of incence, this blend had more of a cigar taste to it.

Different, Not a favorite, but will try again :shock:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Finished up the last of the Old Virginia Flake.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Smoking a few bowls of the MB Vanilla Cream


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Smoking a few bowls of the MB Vanilla Cream


A few more of the same !


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Do a lot of guys that smoke stogies smoke out of pipes? I have never tried that route but curiosity is getting to me.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Tater said:


> Do a lot of guys that smoke stogies smoke out of pipes? I have never tried that route but curiosity is getting to me.


I'm not sure how many people smoke both, but from what I do know, the majority of people smoke predominately one or the other and occasionally smoke the other one. 
I however, smoke them both about equally. Sometimes I will smoke one more than the other for a period of time and then switch. It all depends on my mood and what I am craving at the time.


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Are the tabaccos much different? I see there are much more flavors with the pipes it seems and most people tend to pass on flavored cigars (me being one). Sorry to waste space on this post btw.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

The tobaccos are VERY different. They are nowhere close to each other. A flavored cigar tastes nothing like pipe tobacco. Cigar leaf is an entirely different tobacco than what is used for pipes.

There is a lot of info in this section about pipe tobacco. Just read through the posts in here and it should answer a few of your questions  .


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info Python. I will look into it and maybe post here one day. 

Also, long live Art Monk. Very under-rated yet bad ass receiver in his day.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Tater said:


> Also, long live Art Monk. Very under-rated yet bad ass receiver in his day.


A BIG +1 on that! http://www.mysmiley.net/free-animal-smileys.php

We now return you to your regularly scheduled thread. :lol: :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Not much to add to this momentary thread jack, but Tater, definately check out the links. There is ALOT of information. I've recently begun exploring pipes and pipe tobacco and I'll say this: My first love is (and always will be cigars), but pipes is my secret affair. :lol:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Was able to try some of the McCellen Christmas Cheer 2005 today  

Still to new at this to describe all the nuances of this blend, overall it was a very pleasing smoke.

I think it said it was from a 1997 harvest

Tom


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> Was able to try some of the McCellen Christmas Cheer 2005 today
> 
> Still to new at this to describe all the nuances of this blend, overall it was a very pleasing smoke.
> 
> ...


I've got this years blend resting right now. Looking forward to cracking open one of the tins in a couple of months. The other two will age for a few years.....

Ive read the '05 blend was one of their best ones to date.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> Was able to try some of the McCellen Christmas Cheer 2005 today


Sweet!

I haven't tried any of the Christmas Cheer blends yet.
I have some '06, '07, and '08. 
I think I will be trying the '06 this year. I'm figuring on popping the tin around Thanksgiving.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Of the 5 or 6 different blends I have tried, this 1 is the best !

Deffinately the Top smoke in my list !

Burnt the most even, and slowly, had the most mellow flavor.

Just can't say enough about this tobacco, excelent !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Damn, that does sound good!

I'll be popping my tin around Turkey day as well......


In the meantime, I wrapped up my day with some SG Squadron Leader; just can't get enough of this stuff.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Just wrapped up a bowl of EMP (it's 2am so it counts as "early") :lol: 

Off to bed until the next wake up call......


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Finishing up the last of my MB Vanilla Cream !

Can't wait till my MB Plum Cake gets here this weekend  

Jax, let us know how the Dan tobacco Vanilla is, it sounds great !


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Enjoyed a bowl of Dan tobacco Vanilla last night.

Man, this is sooooo much better than MB. First, the tin aroma is definately vanilla but it doesn't smell forced if that makes sense. Dare I say natural flavoring? (even though it obviously isn't)

First impression, this is a smooth tobacco. Burned cool, required min effort to keep it going, and zero tongue bite. You definately know you're smoking vanilla but it isn't smack in your face. It was interesting tasting the balance between the VA's and vanilla casing. Looking forward to smoking a few more bowls of this before posting an "official" review.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

JAX said:


> Dare I say natural flavoring? (even though it obviously isn't)


Actually, I think it is. Many of the tobacco manufactures use food grade flavorings such as real vanilla extract, etc. to flavor their tobaccos. Of course the higher quality manufacturers use better stuff than the lower grade ones do; but to the best of my knowledge, they all use food grade flavorings.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Python said:


> JAX said:
> 
> 
> > Dare I say natural flavoring? (even though it obviously isn't)
> ...


Check that out...I learned me something! Sweet.......that goes in line with the conversation we were having about the many, many aromatics on the market......

Break, break...

I lit up a bowl of Fox and Hound this afternoon while pressuring washing my driveway. I think this will be my "screwing around outside" smoke. Its a good smoke...but definately doesn't require my attention to enjoy. Does that make sense?


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

JAX said:


> Enjoyed a bowl of Dan tobacco Vanilla last night.
> 
> Man, this is sooooo much better than MB. First, the tin aroma is definately vanilla but it doesn't smell forced if that makes sense. Dare I say natural flavoring? (even though it obviously isn't)
> 
> First impression, this is a smooth tobacco. Burned cool, required min effort to keep it going, and zero tongue bite. You definately know you're smoking vanilla but it isn't smack in your face. It was interesting tasting the balance between the VA's and vanilla casing. Looking forward to smoking a few more bowls of this before posting an "official" review.


Thanks for the input Jax, just put this one to the top of my to try list !


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I also have smoked quite a bit of both of these tobaccos and by far prefer the Dan Sweet Vanilla Honeydew over the MacBaren Vanilla, it is almost no comparison for me. 
Cao/Dan SVH by far :lol: !


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Been smoking Fox & Hound the last couple of days.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Started my Saturday off with some EMP.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Smoked a bowl of the Balkan Blend last night. 

This was my first balkan and I gotta say it is really good. A bit of smokiness balanced very nicely with some spice that left a nice tingle. I'm looking forward to smoking a few more bowls of this before investing in some balkans.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night I had some Bill Bailey's Balkan. It was pretty good.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Had a couple bowls of the Altadis Irish Cream, while waiting for the postman.

I hope she brings my tobacco tomorrow.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Wrapped my day off with some Squadron Leader....


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

A bowl of MB Plumcake :sad:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Smoked my second bowl of Commonwealth Mixture. It's going to take a few more bowls before I cast final judgement; however, I'm really enjoying this blend.

Seems a little heavier than Squadron Leader on the Latakia side. I'm getting the smokiness I enjoy. There is something else going on with the palate as I get to the end, sort of musty-like. It's driving me crazy not being able to identify it but it's good.

This one was at the top of my "Next to try list" and so far I can see a bulk purchase in my future!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Started my morning off bright and early with a bowl of EMP accompained by some Irish Breakfast tea.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Ok, I smoked the last of the Mb Plumcake I pulled out ( before vacume sealing).

I smoked 1 bowl initially, and the other 3 today ( pipe w/ very small bowl)
although not as offensive as I initially thought, just not my thing.

I think I will order a few of the CAO/Dan blends next week, I am going with the Sweet vanilla honeydew, Blue Note and the Da'venci in 50g tins, from Smokingpipes.com ( think they are @ $6.55 ea + s&h)

Anyone with any experiance with these blends please chime in before I order on Mon.

Jax & Python have already given the Sweet Vanilla Honeydew a thumbs up

Thanks 

Tom


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Polished off the last of my Squadron Leader. Excellant Latakia blend...will definately picking up a few more tins of these down the road.

Thanks again Bob for this awesome smoke!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Had a couple bowls of the Irish cream tonite while putting in an order to smoking pipes.

I ordered 4 tins of the Dan blend and another pipe, ( Johs pipe)

Will post photos when they arrive !  

Tom


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> Had a couple bowls of the Irish cream tonite while putting in an order to smoking pipes.
> 
> I ordered 4 tins of the Dan blend and another pipe, ( Johs pipe)
> 
> ...


Sweet! 
Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Cigar is rain-checked until tomorrow afternoon. The stars just didn't line up for me today....sooooooo

Enjoyed some Vanillia Honeydew this evening. This is a ribbon cut (long), so I recommend packing it pretty loose to really enjoy it. The draw should feel almost as if nothing is in the bowl. You can always tamper it down if needed.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Smoking some Anniversary Kake.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

A nice bowl of Commonwealth.....review to follow...


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Had some Lighthouse blend on the ride in.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Had a 3/4 bowl of the Dan SVH, in the new Johs pipe !

This was so awesome, just loosly packed in in there and lit, Wow, didn't have to fight it like with the Tim West pipe.

The Johs pipe has a full size bowl, not like the Tim West which is smaller than a dime.

This one smoked for a good 45 min, and no relights, the TW is usually a 15 min bowl and 2 to 3 relights.

Tom


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Tom, how did you like the Dan's Vanilla compared to the MacB Vanilla?


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Like you said 10 times better !


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Another satisified customer. :lol: 


Did you see what I meant by obvious Vanillia, but not really forced in your face?


I really enjoy it and will be exploring more of that line down the road.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I'll be smoking some more Lighthouse blend on the ride home.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

JAX said:


> Another satisified customer. :lol:
> 
> Did you see what I meant by obvious Vanillia, but not really forced in your face?
> 
> I really enjoy it and will be exploring more of that line down the road.


Thats why I ordered 4 tins.

After a few more bowls, I'll try another blend, but I'll leave that up for a vote another time.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Had a couple bowls of the Dan Vanilla in the Johs pipe and a small bowl in the Tim West pipe.

I like this blend and really dig this Johs pipe.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Two-fer this evening:

Local houseblend "Wharf-Master" followed by Dunhill Nightcap


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Smoked another bowl of the Dan SVH this evening in the Johs pipe.

Already looking for another pipe with a full sized bowl. :shock: :shock:

Has anyone done business with Iwan Ries pipes before ?

www.iwanries.com

I found a few at really good prices there !!!!!!!!!! 

Here is the one I want; http://www.iwanries.com/Wessex_L_Series_P7679C1518.cfm

Tom


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I have never bought from them because their prices seem to be a bit higher than other places. 
They are a really big name brand store though, so if you see something with a good price, I say go ahead.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Bob, did you look at the Wessex L series I posted a link to ?

It was priced at $110.00, and marked down to $66.00 ?

I guess I'll be the one to try them out.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah, that's a nice pipe and a good price. I like the second one better though :lol: . The straight pipe with lots of bird's eye in the grain. 
I think it looks awesome!

But the first pipe is pretty nice as well  !



Edit to add: I do have a Wessex pipe, not an L series, and it is a good smoker.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Python said:


> Yeah, I like the second one better though :lol: . The straight pipe with lots of bird's eye in the grain.
> I think it looks awesome!


Ok, you convinced me, I got the 2nd one, R17-11

$66.00 +5.60 s&h = $71.60

Please someone stop me !!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll have 3 straights now, but I still want a nice curved one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:biglaugh:

You should have bought the bent one if you wanted a bent one! :lol: :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

A crispy 43 degrees outside this evening; perfect for a bowl of commonwealth.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Smoking some GH Top Black Cherry right now.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Had a 1/2 bowl of Dan SVH on the way to Lowes and back today !


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Enjoyed a bowl of the Balkan Blend.


Bob - That spice, we were talking about, lingering in the background is Cinnamon.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

JAX said:


> Bob - That spice, we were talking about, lingering in the background is Cinnamon.


Interesting. I will need to smoke some more of it soon and see if I can pick up on it.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Not just any off the shelf Cinnamon either. We're talking about a few Trinadad Cinnamon sticks that have rested in a syrup mixture of brandy with freshly scrapped vanilla bean simmering for a period no less than 30 mins but absolutely no more than 45mins over a med-high heat. At least that is the impression I get, it may actually be Brazilian Cinnamon. :wink: 

I first noticed the Cinnamon when I packed the pipe. It first appears upon the intial light up and lingers until about the 1/2 way point where it seems to come out to take center stage. 

Really wanted to smoke a second bowl but alas, kiddies required my attention.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

^^^ :rotfl:

Had some Pine Grove on the ride in today.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Enjoyed some Commonwealth Mixture last night.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Had a couple quick bowls of Dan SVH in the Tim West pipe.


----------

